# How to get a bearded dragon to take reptoboost?



## Od1n (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey,

Had a bearded dragon since the start of the year, he is now ~20 weeks old. 

A month or 2 ago he started getting diahorrea, he is still eating perfectly fine and is putting on weight. I took him to the vet, did all the regular checks (for mouth ulcers etc), and I was told he was still hydrated just fine.

A week later we sent off a sample for testing (this cost £130!!!!), results came back clear of anything nasty. The only thing mentioned was that the amount of e-coli was a bit higher than "normal". The vet suggested we start him on some pro-biotics, which should hopefully normalise the bacteria in his gut.

Anyway, just bought some repto-boost and it mentions mixing a scoops worth with 500ml of water. Only problem is, as most will know, beardies don't tend to drink from a water bowl - at least mine doesn't. He's very stubborn at won't even drink from the tip of his nose.

Is it ok to just bathe him in repto-boost? Knowing that I have never seen him drink whilst bathing, i'm not sure he'd get any benefit from it?
Could I just dust his food with it rather than mix with water?

The alternative is to put it in a syringe and force him to take it... obviously something i'd prefer not to do as it will stress him. 

Thanks


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you try to force feed him water, I'd not put it right in his mouth but rather perhaps in the corner of his gum so it's not going right in if you see what I mean, I'd be worried about stressing him.
You can try dropping the water on his nose to hopefully lick off. I really couldn't tell you if it's ok to put directly onto food, but I would assume not if the instructions are to put into water. I would ask the vet before doing this. 
Bathing him in it - if you can work out how much water to how much powder I suppose that might work.


----------



## Od1n (Mar 11, 2014)

But will bathing him give any benefit if he doesn't drink from it?


----------



## amber83 (Jul 29, 2013)

I honestly don't know. Not as much as drinking it obviously. I'd ask a vet.


----------



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

beardies will only drink moving water you can spray his face with water from out of a spray bottle or when he is having a bath if you ripple the water or splash it about he should drink it but they very rarely drink.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Make some of the liquid up at the proper dosage, and dip his live food in it right before you feed him

That's a ridiculous price for a fecal test! There is a place online called PALS that does them for around 35 quid I think.


----------



## Od1n (Mar 11, 2014)

All good advice, thanks. I'll try it with his live food.


----------

